# Vortex getting expensive (and crowded)



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

After spending time with Galvbay I realized I "NEED" a bigger band saw so it looks like I'm going to take the Rikon off of Biggreen's hands. Now I need to figure out where to put it. I need to get rid of my Delta 16" bandsaw along with some other stuff so I thought I'd throw them on here first before CL in case anyone is interested. I let the Delta sit in storage for a good while and it formed some surface rust. I hit it a lick with steel wool and it looks like it will clean up pretty good but I may hit the big box a little later and find a way to do it with power. Other than that, it runs good, I have the miter guide with it and somewhere around here I have the fence. There are a couple new tires and some brand new blades that I need to dig out. I'm thinking $150 would be fair but open to discussion if you disagree. BTW - it only has a few hours on it. Did one project (which is why I bought it) and piddled a few times. Also decided I can live without my radial arm saw - Craftsman on a stand. Has a brand new table and updated blade guard. Runs and cuts good. $150 should be fair for that one too. When they built my shop there was some left over insulation that I stuck in the corner in case I needed it. I can't see where I would need it so if you can put it to good use come get it - can't beat the price (free). Not sure how much is there but the roll is about 6' long and about 2' tall (thick). This is the same insulation you see on the wall behind the roll - upgrade from standard. Drop me a note if you're interested in any of this stuff. Need to go pick up the saw this AM and cram it in the shop so it would really help to get rid of something.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, V...that bandsaw is a STEAL at that price..That's a $500 rig.. I would sure like the table saw...but, like you, I am PLUMB out of room for any more 'toys'..lol...

This danged 'Vortex' is a summbaitch ain't it..?????:rotfl:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll be happy to raise the price.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I had a radial arm saw just like that one when I lived up close to Dallas. The neighbor was welding on a pipe fence and caught the grass on fire. It burned my shop to the ground. Everything in the shop was lost. I had only had the saw for 2 days. Never even turned it on. He paid for eveything. Even built me a new shop building. His insurance paid $3500 for a tree that got all the leaves burned off it during the fire.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Saw*



Viking48 said:


> I'll be happy to raise the price.


I need a bigger band saw call me !!!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Deerdude passed on the bandsaw - he needs a sawmill for the things he wants to do.









TooTall was next in line and is taking both saws when we get together on Friday. Anybody need the insulation? Guess I can post on Craig's list but hate to deal with the no-shows. Won't cover a lot but should help in a shed or garage wall or something. If you want it you are welcome to it.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Deerdude passed on the bandsaw - he needs a sawmill for the things he wants to do.


And a BIGGER lathe ! LOL, possibly a fork lift as well.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Where do you live at Viking? I could use that insulation up in my shop attic.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm in NW Houston. I might be headed down 45 to 518 a little later and could meet you somewhere. I should know for sure a little later this morning. Shoot me an email at [email protected] with a phone number and I'll give you a shout when I know for sure.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Viking48 said:


> I'm in NW Houston. I might be headed down 45 to 518 a little later and could meet you somewhere. I should know for sure a little later this morning. Shoot me an email at [email protected] with a phone number and I'll give you a shout when I know for sure.


Email sent Tom!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Terry I can pick it up for you if you make the arrangements with Tom. I'm in Pearland and headed that way anyway. It would be a shorter drive for you and no problem for me. :biggrin:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That would be cool.

*HEY TOM! You see this? *


LOL....he may be on his way South.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Terry -- if Tom is going to be near me and you can't make over this way to meet him give me a yell. He can either drop it off here or I can meet him and hold it for you to pick up.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> Terry -- if Tom is going to be near me and you can't make over this way to meet him give me a yell. He can either drop it off here or I can meet him and hold it for you to pick up.


Thanks Bob but Too Tall is going to be up that way later this week and grab it for me. Tom was not real sure it would fit in his car


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm back home now. Survived the run across town and got to drive home in some rain - looks like it's moving in. TooTall - do you mind if we throw a couple more things on for EndTuition? I have a small marine A/C compressor and a real small air compressor (hobby airbrush type - fit in your glove box) that he wants. Keep this up and I might get my shop cleaned out a little.







Anybody like to do garage sales or flea markets? I can make you a deal.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

If it will fit it can travel.


----------

